# Scrap yards on north side of Dublin?



## Mack (6 Jun 2007)

I am looking for a 6 CD changer for a BMW, anyone know of any scrap yards on the north side of Dublin?

I would like to avoid paying a huge amount for one.

Thanks

Mack


----------



## Guest125 (6 Jun 2007)

ebay? Any cd changer you can think of is there.


----------



## 900TS (6 Jun 2007)

There's a scrap place on the Swords road across from the entrance to Airside retail park (sort of).
Another near Ballymun, behind the Statoil just down from the M50 exit.


----------



## bigjoe_dub (6 Jun 2007)

if you go through ballymun heading towards the m50, just past the statoil there is a turn to go into the new homebase.(northwood)   take this turn but before before you enter northwood take another right and there is a breakers yard there.  owner is a guy called Peter Jenkins.


----------

